# Tyson & Rocky, PAIR Staffie xs, DOB 00 & 06, Gatwick, Surrey



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Tyson & Rocky, PAIR Staffie x&#146;s, DOB 00 & 06, Gatwick, Surrey




*Homing Requirements: *Tyson and Rocky are a harmonious pair; 10 and 4 years old respectively and they need to stay together. Tyson is not an 'old' dog and has good life expectancy available to him. They need a family home and to be given a period of adjustment to living inside a home, but they are very responsive so this should not be a major feature.

*Their Story:* Tyson has lived outside in the garden ... his family say he preferred to be out in his run and kennel. Rocky was bought to join him 4 years ago, but has spent more time in the house. Neighbours complained about the dogs being in the garden with no supervision whilst the family were at work i.e. not attending to any barking that occurred. Dog warden alerted us and we agreed to take them when they needed to bring them out. Now neutered and vax'd.

*Advert:* Tyson and Rocky are superb dogs and for anyone who ideally would love to own 2 dogs, here is your chance of getting it so right. They have coped so well with so little on offer to them. They have been used to being left for long periods. They have never been ill treated and are both adoring dogs. Even within a kennel setting they manage to stay together in quite a small kennel area, but are devoted. Tyson was always kept outdoors and Rocky joined him, but spent more time indoors as a young dog. 
Just look ... so lovely, gentle, good looking Staffie crosses with light frames and both walking well on the lead. Held back on a lead they can get excited seeing other dogs, but they are fluent and just need a little space to say hello and continue on with their journey. Tyson was always an 'on lead' dog, but Rocky was 'off lead' in familiar safe areas with known family members. Neither have been seen by a vet up until the time we took them on yet are both in excellent health. Good around children. Travel well in a car, but learning to settle as this isn't a regular occurrence for them as yet. Diamond dogs so happy and so pleased to share their company.

Please note this pair are currently in boarding kennels and are also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found.

Please visit Tyson's thread on: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Tyson & Rocky, Staffie x PAIR, DOB 00 & 06 - Gatwick and Rocky's on: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Rocky & Tyson Staffie x PAIR DOB 06 and 00 Gatwick (N) K in Staffierescue Rescue Remedies on the forum to find out more about them and follow their progress.




*If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

*First thing new owners should do...*

Change stupid bloody names


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

I sometimes get the names around the wrong way, but both are so very different in looks, however exactly the same in gorgeous gentle soft temperaments! So chilled and comfortable in each others company - a best of both worlds couple! Let's hope that someone is looking for two companion dogs. They'll be very lucky to have this loving pair ... would love to see one either side of someones fire place...

Here is Rocky ...




And this is Tyson!




These lovely boys are available for adoption and looking for a forever home together
 

*Both boys are currently in boarding kennels together and would really love a break and some TLC in a foster home until their forever home comes along! If you think you could foster them, please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing them, please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Out with Rocky and Tyson for a walk and a photo opportunity 



Rocky's the trouble maker of the two!


Tyson's the grown up!

Dan enjoying the company of Rocky & Tyson 

Lovely lads!

Perfectly behaved

*"Please note that these dogs are currently in boarding kennels and are also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

If you are interested in re-homing them then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice to see Rocky & Tyson on one of our group walks. Heres some more pics of Rocky ...

Resting his chin and having a bit of a snuggle...


Talking Staffie don't you know ...




Gorgeous pair!











*Both of these delightful boys are currently in boarding kennels and are also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

If you are interested in re-homing them then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Tyson was his usual charming self today ...



Rocky was in a quiet mood...however even a quiet Rocky can be brought round for a couple of minutes with some homemade sardine cake....

He definitely wasn't his happiest today - perhaps a little spell in foster would put a smile back on his little face.... we are ever hopeful !










Tyson & Rocky are available for foster until there forever home comes along. Are you able to give them a break from kennels and put a smile on their faces?

*
If you are interested in re-homing them then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.
*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

We had a group walk down at the kennels yesterday and it was lovely to see Rocky & Tyson looking so well ... here they are ...

Here is Rocky the cute as a button boy ....









Here's Tyson ...




*Both Tyson & Rocky are currently in boarding kennels and would really love a break from kennel life! If you think you could foster them then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A pair very sweet pair ...



Don't get much better than these two




Both Tyson & Rocky are currently in boarding kennels and would really love a break from kennel life! If you think you could foster them then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Just reading through this thread has had me in tears...... :crying:
I wish I had the means to have more dogs, either fostering or owning...
God Damn You Lottery Fairy.. .visit me... FFS!
I hope these two get their forever homes soon.... xxxx


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

The debate continues as to why Tyson and Rocky continue to be in kennels with never an enquiry. Should we change their names? No they have always known their names and answer to them...it is part of their identity. Should we separate them? Would either be easier to home than both? BUT they adore one another and are harmonious  with the intense stress of kennels they have only had a couple of 'set tos' and were soon best buddies again. If only we could find a fosterer to help them along their way ... they are such fantastic dogs, with hearts of gold. Tyson is a crossbreed where Staffie isn't the first thought; Rocky is a Staffie x. So today we have changed them over on to our Rescue Remedies site for a new audience, as Staffie Rescue just hasn't found them their home. Both will still feature on the Staffie printable list but they will also be on the homepage of Rescue Remedies. We can only hope.

We have also taken 2 videos today Video Click HERE two GENTLE-men showing how they are the easiest dogs in the world.

 Video Click HERE At play in the Paddock..enter Tina their Hero, Kennel Supervisor 







*If you are interested in re-homing them please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedi...m/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

***Bump***


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Met the boys again the other day - they are just so easy and great to be around. Rocky just wanted cuddles and Vicky just had to humour him, bless him ...











Tyson ... such a soft and gentle boy ...



If you are interested in re-homing Rocky & Tyson please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedi...m/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Both of the boys have been lucky enough to spend Christmas in foster and have a break from kennels life - the have proved themselves in a home environment. They will both come back to kennels when their fosterers return to work so would love to continue in foster if anyone is able to help them? Please get in touch if you can.

If you are interested in re-homing them please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedi...m/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rockys fosterer has managed to hang on to him for longer so the lucky boy has not had to go back to kennels. Here he is: 





Tyson had a lovely Christmas break and is now back in boarding kennels waiting for his forever home. He loved the break and would really welcome another. Are you able to consider fosterering Ty?






If you are interested in re-homing them please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedi...m/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Delighted to report that both dogs have found forever homes!


----------

